# EastWest ProDrummer demo contest (& new demos)



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 13, 2015)

*We have started a 10 day ProDrummer Demo Contest at Facebook
you can download a FREE trial to enter right now*

DOWNLOADS ARE LIMITED, SO HURRY!

For more details -

Register for your ProDrummer Trial here: http://on.fb.me/1f95Pai

Enter the ProDrummer Demo Contest here: http://on.fb.me/1L5JdBF

Ends June 23rd at midnight EST

PLEASE NOTE: TECH SUPPORT IS NOT AVAILABLE FOR THIS CONTEST!

Download and view the Installation Center Video for instructions, and download the Installation Center software to download and activate ProDrummer, and please READ THE MANUAL, it contains important information to get the most out of the product.
http://www.soundsonline-forums.com/manu ... Manual.pdf


----------



## Lawson. (Jun 13, 2015)

Another popularity contest like the Ghostwriter one? Awesome.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jun 13, 2015)

Lawson. @ Sat Jun 13 said:


> Another popularity contest like the Ghostwriter one? Awesome.



Lol. I can't tell if this is sarcastic or not :lol:


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 13, 2015)

kurtvanzo @ Sat Jun 13 said:


> Lawson. @ Sat Jun 13 said:
> 
> 
> > Another popularity contest like the Ghostwriter one? Awesome.
> ...



Knowing Lawson, it is not.


----------



## Lawson. (Jun 13, 2015)

EastWest Lurker @ Sat Jun 13 said:


> kurtvanzo @ Sat Jun 13 said:
> 
> 
> > Lawson. @ Sat Jun 13 said:
> ...



It was, actually. The Ghostwriter one seemed to be a good idea, but the problem with contests where people have to vote in order for the judges to check them out is that there's always people with suspiciously-behaving entries. There were a few entries last time that literally shot up by 500 votes overnight, and others that got 100 votes every hour. The difference between the top 5 and everyone else was over 600 votes IIRC. It just seemed odd.

I'm down for contests, but when the judges only look at the highest-voted entries, it doesn't seem very fair. The way Indaba Music does it is very good IMO. Users can vote, but it doesn't affect the judging at all. The judges will select a few "popularity" winners from the top 10 (in voting), but the main winners are selected with no regard to voting. All entries are viewed.

Side note, I actually got a message from EW saying that they liked entry (I was on the first page but was really surprised they saw it) and wanted to use it as a demo, but nothing has come of it thus far.

Also, just to make things clear: For the most part, I think EastWest makes great products, and Jay is a fine person. I'm not trying to disrespect them, I'm just stating my opinion.


----------



## feck (Jun 13, 2015)

I just spent 30 minutes with the Joe Chiccarelli kits and only loaded the full dry kits. They really do sound pretty damn good. For what it's worth, I highly suggest doing the first several official demos with the dry kits. I have a very strong feeling EW will sell a whole lot more of these if they just showcase the raw drums. One observation, the cymbals and snares (by Matt Chamberlain) don't hit as hard as I would like (or know him to hit) at full velocity. 127 hits feel more like what I'd expect at 115 or so.


----------



## bill45 (Jun 14, 2015)

I see it says download 1 or 2. Which one would be better for heavy rock?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 14, 2015)

bill45 @ Sun Jun 14 said:


> I see it says download 1 or 2. Which one would be better for heavy rock?



Chicarelli.


----------



## kingseamus (Jun 14, 2015)

Really interested in checking out the Chiccarelli kits and submitting something for the contest, but the installation is not working for me. 

I've tried multiple times, and it seems as if each time the library only downloads partially, and now when I try to reinstall (after having deleted the partially downloaded material) I get the message: "The selected directory does not match EW ProDrummer Joe Chiccarelli instruments."

Anyone having a similar issue with downloading the demo or know how to get get around this issue? I was going to email their tech support but the demo contest page states that tech support is not available for this contest.


----------



## feck (Jun 14, 2015)

It installed and worked without a hitch for me.


----------



## feck (Jun 14, 2015)

Hey Jay - I read the manual and from the looks of it, there is no way to re-map these drums. Which means they are unplayable on V-drums. I find this nearly impossible to believe. Can you please either confirm this or let me know what I'm missing?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 14, 2015)

feck @ Sun Jun 14 said:


> Hey Jay - I read the manual and from the looks of it, there is no way to re-map these drums. Which means they are unplayable on V-drums. I find this nearly impossible to believe. Can you please either confirm this or let me know what I'm missing?



I just answered you on GS 

I am told that there are V-Drums compatible versions well underway.


----------



## zacnelson (Jun 14, 2015)

Is this a brand new EW library? I don't follow developers closely, I was just curious if this was an older product and they're doing a bit of a promotion?

Anyway, I downloaded the demo version of the Chiccarelli kit, and DAMN I loved it instantly! Can't wait to try some of the more experimental presets, but the basic rock sound really had that Foo Fighters dry punchy sound, which is not hard to get right! GREAT work East West!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 14, 2015)

zacnelson @ Sun Jun 14 said:


> Is this a brand new EW library? I don't follow developers closely, I was just curious if this was an older product and they're doing a bit of a promotion?
> 
> Anyway, I downloaded the demo version of the Chiccarelli kit, and DAMN I loved it instantly! Can't wait to try some of the more experimental presets, but the basic rock sound really had that Foo Fighters dry punchy sound, which is not hard to get right! GREAT work East West!



Brand new.


----------



## zacnelson (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## zacnelson (Jun 14, 2015)

I would also like to commend EW for an excellent, thorough, enjoyable-to-read manual. I always read the manual for any product I download, and this has to be the best manual I've ever come across. (This is my first EW experience, so it's possible all EW manuals are this good).


----------



## zacnelson (Jun 15, 2015)

Well I've spent all day playing with this awesome new drum library! Here are some of the big positives: 

1) The variety of crashes, including the option to choose crash `short stops'
2) The inclusion of really USABLE flams, on the snare, rack toms and floor tom. These make it incredibly quick to create life-like parts.
3) The anti-machinegun (or should I say the sense of realism and variability) is astounding, because it still sounds consistent and solid, but it's never robotic. Sometimes sampled drum hits can be TOO different in the pursuit of variance
4) The layout and interface are exceptional
5) The manual is very comprehensive and readable
6) THE SOUND!!! I really should have put this first in my list 

Here's my entry for the EastWest Facebook competition, if any of you would like to vote for me I'd be delighted! :D

https://facebook.wizehive.com/voting/view/eastwest-prodrummer-demo-contest/0/3105206/0 (https://facebook.wizehive.com/voting/vi ... /3105206/0)


----------



## zacnelson (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh and here's a soundcloud link to my first mix with ProDrummer (the same song from the contest):

https://soundcloud.com/zacnelson/dying-for-more

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F121801661&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jun 15, 2015)

Nice work Zac. Got my vote!


----------



## feck (Jun 15, 2015)

EastWest Lurker @ Sun Jun 14 said:


> feck @ Sun Jun 14 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Jay - I read the manual and from the looks of it, there is no way to re-map these drums. Which means they are unplayable on V-drums. I find this nearly impossible to believe. Can you please either confirm this or let me know what I'm missing?
> ...



Hey Jay. When the V-Drum/mapping version is released will we be able to get a demo extension? I'm really not into buying drums anymore that don't play well on an e-kit.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 15, 2015)

feck @ Mon Jun 15 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Sun Jun 14 said:
> 
> 
> > feck @ Sun Jun 14 said:
> ...



When I know more, Scott, you will know more.


----------



## bill45 (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks Jay. I would like to hear "naked" demos of each kit. I may not have time to demo myself.This is a huge download.


----------



## zacnelson (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks heaps Jdiggity! That was very kind of you!


----------



## Ryan99 (Jun 19, 2015)

I also posted a demo for the contest:

https://facebook.wizehive.com/voting/view/eastwest-prodrummer-demo-contest/33244/3119879/0 (https://facebook.wizehive.com/voting/vi ... /3119879/0)

I'm a newbie in music, so it can't be compared to Zac Nelson, but any vote will be welcome!


----------



## bill45 (Jun 20, 2015)

How long does it take to download the Chicarelli kits
My cable modem is cable 10mb/sec. Dpwnloads from EW have been very slow in the past.
They sound real good.


----------



## woodsdenis (Jun 20, 2015)

Ryan99 @ Sat Jun 20 said:


> I also posted a demo for the contest:
> 
> https://facebook.wizehive.com/voting/view/eastwest-prodrummer-demo-contest/33244/3119879/0 (https://facebook.wizehive.com/voting/vi ... /3119879/0)
> 
> I'm a newbie in music, so it can't be compared to Zac Nelson, but any vote will be welcome!



Brilliant !!!


----------



## amorphosynthesis (Jun 21, 2015)

https://facebook.wizehive.com/voting/view/eastwest-prodrummer-demo-contest/33244/3120074/0

my humble submission!!!didn't have so much time though to make something out of it.


----------



## zacnelson (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm excited to announce that I was selected as the winner for this East West ProDrummer competition!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 2, 2015)

zacnelson said:


> I'm excited to announce that I was selected as the winner for this East West ProDrummer competition!



Way to go, Zac!!!!


----------



## feck (Oct 12, 2015)

EastWest Lurker said:


> When I know more, Scott, you will know more.


So 4 months later, there is still no E-Drum support?


----------

